# كورس كامل عن تعليم arcgis(مكتبة فديو +ملفات فلاش+ملفاتpdf)



## mohamedgis (25 يوليو 2010)

​ -----------


​ 

أقدم لكم اليوم كورس كامل عن تعاليم برنامج arc gis​ 
وهو تعليم البرنامج من البداية حتي الاحتراف او بمعني العام تقدر تشتغل بالبرنامج ان اشاء الله​ 
اقدم هذا الكورس ودورة متكاملة عن arcgis هدية لطلبة اداب جغرافيا جامعة عين شمس​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 






​ 
التعريف بالكورس​ 
هي عبارة عن مكتبه كبيرة تشرح برنامج arcgis​ 

تشمل المكتبة فديو و ملفات فلاش وملفات pdf​ 
وهي حصيلة ماتم تجميعة من المنتديات المتخصصة في مجال gis​ 
التي كنت انزلها واتعلم منها ولذلك جمعتها نظرا لقلة دورات gis​ 
احب اوضح ان هذة الفديوهات ليست من عملي لكني جمعتها فقط​ 
واشكر الذي عمل هذة الفديوهات التعليمية​ 
متطلبات الكورس​ 
ان يكون لديك برنامج arc gis​ 
حتي تشاهد الشرح وتبدا بالتفيذ علي البرنامج​ 


​ 


​ 
احب اولا ان اشكر جميع دكاترة قسم جغرافيا جامعة عين شمس الذين علمونا العلم ولم يبخلو علينا بالشي​ 
اسال الله ان يرفعهم مكانا عاليا​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 
وانا رفعت المكتبة الفديو علي سيرفر سريع التحميل​ 



​ 


​ 


نبداء علي بركة الله تحميل الكورس والمكتبة لفديوهات وملفات الفلاش وملفات pdf​ 
وهي الجزء الاول بمساحات صغيرة​ 


​ 

Introduction-Add_Data  

Introduction-Selection

Layers_Properties

Table_of_*******s_-_Data_Feame

Map_display_area_-_Layout_View

Label_Features

Layers_Coordinate_System

Data_Freame-Coordinate_System

Georeferencing_according_to_google_points_location  

ArcCatalog-Create_New_Shapefile​ 
laying_out_maps_in_ArcGIS​ 
Topology_Vedio1​ 
Spatial_Analysi​ 
Google_Earth​ 
والجزء التاني بمساحات كبيرة​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 






​ 


​ 



​ 
الجزء التاني ملفات فديو بمساحات كبيرة ​ 


​ 

ملف فيديو مضغوط ومقسم على خمسة أجزاء شرح كامل في رسم الطبقات​ 
الرابط الاول​ 
الرابط التاني​ 
الرابط الثالث​ 
الرابط الرابع​ 
الرابط الخامس​ 

انشاء CREATE TYPE​ 
الرابط الاول​ الرابط التاني​ 
select by location​ 
الرابط الاول​ الرابط التاني​ 
الرابط الثالث​ 
تحويل الاتوكاد الي convert cad to gis​ 
الرابط الاول​ 
الرابط التاني​ 
الرابط الثالث​ 


​ 
اسالكم الدعاء لي وللوالدين​ 

وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبة وسلم​


----------



## اشرف محروس (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى جميع من ساهموا فى هذا العمل


----------



## africano800 (26 يوليو 2010)

مجهود ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (26 يوليو 2010)

لكن يا اخي الملفات اللي مساحتها كبيره لا تعمل


----------



## مزن محمود (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيراااا
وجاااااااااااري التحميل


----------



## mohamedgis (26 يوليو 2010)

اشرف محروس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى جميع من ساهموا فى هذا العمل


 
شكرا اخي ربنا يكرمك



africano800 قال:


> مجهود ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير


 
شكرا اخي ربنا يكرمك



africano800 قال:


> لكن يا اخي الملفات اللي مساحتها كبيره لا تعمل


 
اخي انا جربتها تعمل مفيش مشكلة 



مزن محمود قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> وجاااااااااااري التحميل


 
شكرا اخي ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## africano800 (27 يوليو 2010)

عذرا يا بشمهندس فعلا الخطأ كان من عندي انا بالفعل الملفات كلها تعمل


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك


----------



## mostafammy (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وحفظكم وفي القريب سأرفق لكم ملخص للدورة التي قمت بأخذها والله أسأل لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

من المواضيع المهمة التي يفتقد لها هذا المنتدي
الموضوع قيم ويستحق التقيم والتثبيت 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه الاسلام (3 أغسطس 2010)

يوجد بعض ملفات لا تحمل 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسه الاسلام (3 أغسطس 2010)

يوجد بعض ملفات لا تحمل 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ali992 (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك بك


----------



## samir hameed (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed_civ (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عن كل من استفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## حارث البدراني (10 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخي جزاك الله الف الف خير والله يوفقك


----------



## خاره هيوا (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Urban planning (11 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## os7 (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الخارق


----------



## os7 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود يضاعفه الله بالحسنات


----------



## os7 (17 أغسطس 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedgis (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني بالتوفيق لكم

لا تنسوني من دعاكم لي وللوالدين

وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي الة وصحبة وسلم​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن كيف يمكن تنزيل الملفات الصغيرة


----------



## المساح الحائر (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يرحم والديك ويرحمنا جميعا والله ده مجهود جبار من حضرتك يابشمهندس


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز كيف تحمل الملفات الصغيرة


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ....ربنا يزيدك علما ويهديك ويدخلك وابويك الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## mohamedgis (25 أغسطس 2010)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ولكن كيف يمكن تنزيل الملفات الصغيرة


 


المساح الحائر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يرحم والديك ويرحمنا جميعا والله ده مجهود جبار من حضرتك يابشمهندس


 


مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> اخي العزيز كيف تحمل الملفات الصغيرة


 
مشاكل السيرفر كتير وليس مني ولا سف تم تغير دومين السيرفر​ 
وسارفع لكم بعد تغير الدومين​ 
Introduction-Add_Data

Introduction-Selection

Layers_Properties

Table_of_.......s_-_Data_Feame

Map_display_area_-_Layout_View

Label_Features

Layers_Coordinate_System

Data_Freame-Coordinate_System

Georeferencing_according_to_google_points_location

ArcCatalog-Create_New_Shapefile

Topology_Vedio1


Spatial_Analysis 2009.pdf


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

mohamedgis قال:


> مشاكل السيرفر كتير وليس مني ولا سف تم تغير دومين السيرفر​
> وسارفع لكم بعد تغير الدومين​
> introduction-add_data
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم اتمكن من تعديل المشاركة فهناك مشكلة تحدث بالروابط عند محاولة التعديل بالاضافة الى ان المشاركة الاصلية لا تقبل التعديل ايضا
من الافضل وضع موضوع جديد بالروابط الجديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يبارك فيك ويدخلك الجنه


----------



## nahla salem (29 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kakaomar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب وفق اخي هذا الى ما تحبة وترضاه وزد وبارك بعلمه وبارك ووفق والديه يارب انت اكرم الاكرمين


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز مشكور


----------



## علاء مشتاق (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله كل خير لك و لوالديك*


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## Eng.mahmoudd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع مجهود جبار


----------



## mohamedgis (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## hanyelmasry45 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mostafa3 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## بنت قاريونس (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله حسنه وعشره امثالها للذين قاموا بالموضوع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كريم شمس (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهوووووووووووووووووووووود رائع


----------



## abdallahothman (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك . الشرح واصح والصوت ممتاز


----------



## valvolid (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله آلف خير يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع ... وأقترح عليك أخي أن تقوم بنقل الموضوع على منتدى الgis لتعم الفائدة


----------



## architect_999 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن م (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

ممكن شرح فيديو للتوتال استيشن نيكون 332


----------



## crazy_eng48 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود وافر ومشكور


----------



## eng_mor (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ايها الاخوة اريد تحميل arcgis 9.1 ساعدوني من فضلكم..


----------



## احمدمحمدعبد العزيز (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك


----------



## مهندس مكة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يرحم والديك


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن فالح اسماعيل (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م/م.حجاج (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## taha_ahmed (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و كل الذين شاركوا فى هذا العمل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد شهدى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
برامج ميزة و مفيدة ...بارك الله فيك أخي محمد و في الجهد الذي بذلته في جمعها و وضعها على روابط
 جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك .
و كل عام و انتم بخير و سعادة و هناء .


----------



## M_HESHAM (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed abdala (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اللهم علمنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وميزان حسنات والديك


----------



## kazali016 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamedgis (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني اتمني التوفيق لكم


----------



## hajmanga (8 ديسمبر 2010)

معقول ملف حجمه 980 كيلوبايت وآخر واحد ميغا واي واحد انزلو عبر بوابه السخافة الاسمها أبلود وهوتفايل


----------



## hajmanga (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا حبوب


----------



## هاجس اليمن (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elhawary_online (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك واكرمك وغفرلك ولوالديك امين


----------



## messaoudb1986 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى جميع من ساهموا فى هذا العمل*


----------



## ruomu (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ما قصرت


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (1 يناير 2011)

*مجهود رائع جدا جزاك الله كل خير شكرا جزيلا
*​


----------



## samirantre (25 يناير 2011)

اللهم احفظه وارضي عليه والديه


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samer78- (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى المساح (22 فبراير 2011)

فين ملفات البى دى اف عاوز ابتدى بيها


----------



## محمود خطابي (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووالديك


----------



## suhagu (10 مارس 2011)

:56:الله يجزيك واهلك كل خير


----------



## وسام مصطفي (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا انا حملت الملفات الكبيرة لكن الصغيرة لا اتمكن من تحميلها ابدااااااااا


----------



## حلمى ضاحى حلمى (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## babankarey (25 مايو 2013)

_جزاك الله خيرا

_​


----------

